# Idle Speed Control? 1987 Stanza



## juglugs (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi,

Signs & Symptoms: Trouble Starting, Idling fast then slow, fast then slow, sometimes stalling when stationary. Gas leaking from part which is mounted almost under air filter housing.

I've removed the part, which is held on by three 10mm bolts. It has a fuel hose connection at the top of it, and a 2-wire flying lead to a connector that's held onto a metal bracket. On the right side of it (as you look at the engine from the front of the car), it appears to have some kind of diaphragm housing with a air inlet to the diapram pointing straight down.

The gas is leaking from the left hand side, where there is a small rubber "cap" over a plastic cylindrical "port". After removing the rubber cap, I can see a gold colored metal plate inside a hole.

I've taken this part to 2 auto-parts stores and neither have been able to indentify it for me - one said it was the fuel pressure regulator and the other said it was the EVAP vent solenoid. But from doing research on the web, I would be inclined to say it was an Idle Speed Regulator.

Does anyone know?


----------



## juglugs (Mar 21, 2005)

*Pressure Pump!!*

Ok, on page 290 of the Haynes Manual for the Stanza I found the thing I'm looking for.
It's in Fig 13.38 - It's the Pressure Pump.

Now, does anyone know where I can get one of these? I can only find the Pressure Regulator in the online stores...

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

juglugs said:


> Ok, on page 290 of the Haynes Manual for the Stanza I found the thing I'm looking for.
> It's in Fig 13.38 - It's the Pressure Pump.
> 
> Now, does anyone know where I can get one of these? I can only find the Pressure Regulator in the online stores...
> ...


any parts store should have it...or a nissan dealer


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It is most likely a dealer-only part and I don't think it is considered the pressure regulator it sounds more like the EVAP vent solenoid.

Troy


----------

